# Analog Type setting



## Jackthill (Aug 25, 2013)

Correct Analog Type setting for Dish Network - IRC or HRC?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

What are you asking? Harmonically Related Carriers (HRC) and Incrementally Related Carriers (IRC) are cable related terms.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

use Standard

I'm guess he found old TV with a switch:Std-HRC-IRC and want to use Agile RF modulator of ViP DVR


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It doesn't really matter. If it confuses you to the point of distraction, use AIR instead.


----------

